# Unix Datei vom Server nach Windows übertragen



## schlaubie (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute ich möchte eine *Unix Datei *von einem Server in ein *Windows System *übertragen! Gibt es da in Java schon was vorgefertigtes? Ohne  viele systemaufrufe!
Besten dank im Vorraus!


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Mai 2005)

ftp

scp

webdav

nimm was du willst, wo kommt da java ins spiel?


----------



## Dukel (20. Mai 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ftp
> 
> scp
> 
> ...



Smb, .oO(Gibts ein Windows Nfs Client?)


----------



## schlaubie (23. Mai 2005)

Mein kleines Programm soll die Datei vom Server holen (automatisch)  und dann die Datei auswerten !


----------



## schlaubie (23. Mai 2005)

Natürlich alles in java und nicht mit kleinen scripts! Gibt es Dazu schon vorgefertigte klassen?


----------



## Bleiglanz (23. Mai 2005)

wie soll die die "holen"?

einfach so am server??

per ftp? http? webdav? oder was??

an deinem "Server" muss ja irgendwas eingerichtet sein, damit man die abholen kann

meinst du eine WindowsFreigabe? oder NFS??

schau ggf. mal unter jakarta.commons.net


----------



## schlaubie (23. Mai 2005)

ne  ich suche eigenlich eine Klassenbibliothek dir mir die selben möglichkeiten bietet wie das Konsolen FTP!


----------



## schlaubie (23. Mai 2005)

nur halt ohne System.exec(...)


----------



## schlaubie (23. Mai 2005)

Habs selber gefunden jakarta.apache.org/commons/net/ für alle dies interessiert!


----------

